# looking for a good spare rib rub



## mhchops (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got Jeff's recipes for his rub and sauce which are very good by the way but i am looking to find a more savory rub for spare ribs that are cooked dry without sauce if anyone has a recipe and wouldn't mind sharing it here it would be very much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## linguica (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's a rub I use on pork.....courtesy  Guy  Fieri.....Add brown sugar if desired.

2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons granulated garlic
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ancho chile powder


----------



## mhchops (Feb 17, 2013)

That sounds good i'll give it a try im looking for a memphis style rub
thank you for the recipe


----------



## linguica (Feb 17, 2013)

mhchops said:


> That sounds good i'll give it a try im looking for a memphis style rub
> thank you for the recipe


http://bbq.about.com/od/rubrecipes/tp/aatp042607a.htm


----------



## mhchops (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you i believe that will fit the bill im not much on the sweet taste on ribs


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2013)

Memphis Rub


2 tablespoons paprika (Spanish pimenton is excellent)
1 1/2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder

Another version

2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons black pepper
1 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons cumin powder
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3 to 4 tablespoons paprika
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
 

And my sweet wife, who tends to shy away from sweet rubs, found this one to be her favorite. Shocked her good too.

MDM’s FINGER LICKIN’ RIB RUB

Dry Ingredients–Only

1/3 Cup granulated sugar
1/3 Cup brown sugar
3 tspn. Old Bay Seasoning (sh-h-h, secret ingredient of MDM)
6 Tbspns. Kosher Salt or Coarse Mediterranean Sea Salt
¼ tspn. of paprika
1 tspn. dry mustard powder

2 Tbspns. ground black pepper
1 Tbspn. garlic salt
1 Tbspn. dried onion
1Tbspn. dried basil
 

Don't let all the sugar drive you off. It tends to cook off during the smoke.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't have the full recipe but someone in my culinary class did competitions and won several with his rub made with cherry kool aid. They were really good, was a great idea


----------



## mhchops (Feb 23, 2013)

Wish i knew more about that recipe sounds like it could be good


----------



## flash (Feb 24, 2013)

TamaRockstar88 said:


> I don't have the full recipe but someone in my culinary class did competitions and won several with his rub made with cherry kool aid. They were really good, was a great idea


Koolaid is nothing but flavoring and sugar.


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

TamaRockstar88 said:


> I don't have the full recipe but someone in my culinary class did competitions and won several with his rub made with cherry kool aid. They were really good, was a great idea


Last year I did a "Tang-O-Lichous turkey ( Tang based spice rub ). It seemed like a good idea at the time. I'll never do that again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2013)

Flash said:


> Koolaid is nothing but flavoring and sugar.


Exactly, pick any Rub containing Sugar and sub in Cherry Koolaid for some or all the Sugar...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 24, 2013)

TamaRockstar88 said:


> I don't have the full recipe but someone in my culinary class did competitions and won several with his rub made with cherry kool aid. They were really good, was a great idea


Been done here(and elsewhere), recipe follows


Flash said:


> Koolaid is nothing but flavoring and sugar.


Kinda describes what a rub is
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Chef JimmyJ said:


> Exactly, pick any Rub containing Sugar and sub in Cherry Koolaid for some or all the Sugar...JJ


Meat Hunter's post in this thread has his rub recipe with cherry koolaid in it, post #6-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85603/whats-your-absolute-favorite-rib-rub-recipe


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 24, 2013)

There are kool aid mixes that you need to add the sugar yourself, but exactly.. if it DOES have sugar in it, then sub out the sugar if you think it will be too sweet. Thanks for finding a recipe, basically what I figured it would be.  they were delicious when I tried them. I also have a recipe I haven't tried yet that's a marinade that uses Dr. pepper

2 cans dr. pepper

2 cups brown sugar

1 cup pineapple juice

1 Tbs worcestershire

4 cloves garlic

2 Tbs fresh lemon juice

1 tsp fresh ground black pepper


----------

